# TRAPPED WIND



## anjela (Aug 25, 2006)

Since Tuesday baby has not been able to settle from 8pm to midnight, i am breast feeding and have been prescribed Infacol, one dropper before feed, it works up to a point but now it doesnt and she cannot settle at all, and i am losing sleep....what else can i do? i have some gripe water but it states not to be given to babies under a month old?

I have no idea what more i can do to help when it cries in so much pain....i try to wind her by rubbing her back and i end up doing the belching! 

would appreciate some advice as sleepless nights are not good!


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

infacol takes a good few days to get into the system, although I always used camomilla drops (2-3 on a spoon)

You can get these from most health food shops and they are great. My breastfed baby was just the same. Let me know how you get on.

Take care x


----------



## anjela (Aug 25, 2006)

...made appointmet to see emergency doctor...he said it was suffice to give one pipette in morning and one in evening of infacol and not at every feed.  

Gripe water as a product works same so whichever u use it didn't matter.

She was good last night...none of the screaming crying....so fingers crossed it will be okay.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

how was the wind today?


----------



## anjela (Aug 25, 2006)

She is a lot better with the reduced dose.....sunday went smoothly/////wonder if it will last


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

sometimes using the 'remedies' can cause even more problems. Try a bit of cool boiled water if you struggle again.

I found that having changed my diet, totally, to try and combat the wind monster, it was the robinsons juice that I was drinking!! I swapped to fizzy flavoured water and everything changed.

Maybe keep a food diary to see if you can spot any problem foods

Take care x


----------



## anjela (Aug 25, 2006)

Thanks Oink
by the way who do i try the water on, me or the baby?  i read that newborns are not supposed to drink water as they have all the goodness they need from breast milk?

i have also tried Gripe water on her and it seems to work better than infacol....

my diet is pretty good....am cutting out dairy products right now to see if that makes a difference.


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

cool boiled water for her. I know that she has all of the essetials from the breast milk but as an aid to winding her. I think gripe water is to be used from 28 days, not sure, just check.

Take care x


----------

